# 94 sentra blower motor problem???



## kawie400 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new to this site. I just got a 1994 sentra 4dr xe with 144500 on it and it's a great car for my son. I can't get the fan switch to work. I looked at the fuse and it was good. I push in the a/c button and it comes on, but no air comes out. If I switch the air to come out on the top of the dash I can feel air moving but very slow. I've looked on the web but I'm still not sure if I'm looking in the right places for the next clue. Can it be the fan motor, or the switch on the dash gone bad???? Any input from anyone would be great. My son needs heat soon 

Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like a bad blower motor. Check for power at the blower motor in all switch positions. If you have power but no/weak fan operation, then it is worn out.


----------



## kawie400 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok that sounds good. What is a good price on that part??? Any web sits better than others?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For genuine Nissan parts, try 1stAAANissanParts.com and for aftermarket parts try RockAuto.com.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

you can probably hit up the wreckers or salvage yards like Pick a Part and pick up a Blower motor from any B13, B14 for around $20.

remember to test it out first


----------



## kawie400 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to go today to the junk yard. Is the b13 and b14 the only parts that match????


----------



## kawie400 (Sep 27, 2011)

Man I went to the juck yard and got a blower motor and now we have heat. Thanks to all that gave input on this. If anyone needs help on this let me know I can tell you what I did.


----------

